# All you bee experts, is this a good sign? photos



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I was putting the finishing touches on the new hive today. Got everything done. The final coat of paint was drying, so I whipped out the lemongrass bee lure and started applying it. Just as I was finishing up a bee flys in and lands on the frames and climbs down in! She checks it out for a couple of minutes and flys off. I figured I better get it where it is supposed to be. I got it all put together and within 5 minutes there is another bee and within another 10 minutes there where atleast 3 there at any given time. Then I came in I'm going to go look again in an hour or two.

So is this a really good sign, or just something that happens and means nothing. I'M SO EXCITED!! :clap::dance::clap:

downhome


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

they seem to be attracted by your lure. If they are scouts for a swarm, this could be a very good thing! just wait and see, i guess.

justgojumpit


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well they at least like the smell. Don't think you will bew having swarms this early though. Are there even drones in your colonies?
They won't build new queen cells until they have drones to mate the new queens.

 Al


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

ditto to alleyyooper, although, i'd keep all activity away from the hive for a couple weeks to see what happends, they could even be from a near by tree or building wall.


----------



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

Wont be swarms this early in kansas. The bees are getting out in the unseasonable warm temps we been having foraging. With nothing in bloom yet they are easier to attract. Once we have a hard bloom and they get busy my bet is you wont see anything around the hive unless you have gotten your bees installed in there new home.:happy:


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

It's always good that some bees noticed. But any bee withing distance of smelling it is likely to check it out. It doesn't mean they will be moving in. If you see several carefully checking it out that's a bigger sign. But they will be interested in checking things out even if they aren't planning to swarm.


----------

